# How to adjust nVidia's Powermizer



## WarlordOne

Many of nVidia's moble GPU's use a technology called Powermizer to dynamically underclock the GPU in order to reduce heat and save battery life. Sometime's this causes issues with performance (stuttering), reduced performance (low FPS), and such.

The manual solution is to go into the reg, disable powermizer, and reboot. This program does that for you, allowing you to disable powermizer on battery and/or AC power easily. I've been using this program for a couple years now and I highly recommend it.

Credit to:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=273276

*Download Link v1.2:* Powermizer Switch 1.2

"Hope you enjoy it .. this app is tested on XP, Vista, Windows7 and working 100%

Knows issues:
- Does not work with UAC turned on. Solution: Rightclick & "Run as Administrator"
- Nothing seems to change. Solution: Restart"


----------

